# Boardman Comp MTB



## AyJay (20 Dec 2017)

Just picked up a Boardman Comp MTB. It is used and needs a bit of TLC but at the price I paid I am very happy. Frame is in good condition as are the wheels and tyres. Some bearings may need attention!

Going back to my roots. Still have the Boardman road bike but Mountain Biking is where I started many years ago. Looking forward to getting out on the trails again once I have checked over everything. Bike is still in the back of the car so up early in the morning and start. 

Disk brakes and Sram gears all new to me. Amazing how a second hand bike can get one so excited.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Dec 2017)

Why not? I get excited about all my second hand bikes. Let's have a pic.


----------



## Tangoup51 (20 Dec 2017)

+1 for pic !


----------



## AyJay (20 Dec 2017)

It's dark and it's still in the back of the car. Leave it with me. I will get on it soon!!


----------



## AyJay (21 Dec 2017)

As requested..................................

















As you can see it needs a bit of work to bring it up to standard. Looking forward to the finished result.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2017)

Cables slack, .....nice looking bike though, it it on 27.5 hoops?


----------



## AyJay (21 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Cables slack, .....nice looking bike though, it it on 27.5 hoops?



Cables need replacing (well spotted) Yeah, 27.5 wheels. Looks like it has been taken out of the shop and ridden for quite a few miles without being touched mechanically! Bike is basically sound and I am happy with it. Now I just need to get around to attending to it's needs. Not easy this time of year.


----------



## Tangoup51 (21 Dec 2017)

Lovely bike. I've always been admiring of boardmans frames. Especially on their "team" bikes. But any price point they're beautiful.

Noticed a paint chip 2 inch infront of your seat clamp and that "ooze" rust coming from the lower headset bearing may mean it needs replacing though.

And rust inside the steerer tube bolts........... That can't do I'd take a grinder to it just to be sure. 
 deliberate pessimism aside it does defo need TLC like you say, but nothing that can't be done.


----------



## AyJay (21 Dec 2017)

Spot on with the headset. There is a small amount of movement with that.......................needs investigating. Likewise the paint chip.


----------



## AyJay (29 Dec 2017)

A lot of TLC now complete. New cables, inspect / adjust bearings and a new rear mech. All looking good. Paint touched up. Replacement sent ordered.

Need to go out for a spin to see if all is well when the weather improves. Would be a shame to get her all dirty!!!

Not too sure about the Schwalbe Magic Marys. They are 2.35. Not much clearance if the going gets tough.

Standard issue are 2.2. I reserve judgement.


----------



## AyJay (31 Dec 2017)

Had a quick spin today to check gears and brakes etc. All looking good. Will do a few miles on and off road next week if all goes well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2017)

Them Mary's are a mean tyre in heavy claggy stuff..
Very slow energy sapping tyre..
Try a Hans Damph F and a trail king rear..fast and good control


----------



## Milzy (31 Dec 2017)

Bar ends off, full service and enter a MTB marathon. Go as hard as you can. Winner.


----------



## Tangoup51 (31 Dec 2017)

AyJay said:


> A lot of TLC now complete. New cables, inspect / adjust bearings and a new rear mech. All looking good. Paint touched up. Replacement sent ordered.
> 
> Need to go out for a spin to see if all is well when the weather improves. Would be a shame to get her all dirty!!!
> 
> ...



Clean job. - Show room fresh. I personally like Bar ends but not particularly those. - I rock these bad boys on my worn MTB and the right kind can really give an aesthetic "boost" to your bike, though only the right kind can do that I dont feel like yours does it justice.



No faults on that picture, though that said, do you allow renting on your tower apartment of headset spacers? 

Ah, I'm kidding its a personal hatred of mine, try making sure you've got as few as spacers above the stem as necessary though.

But all this jargon is just aesthetics, functionally the bike is ready to go. Would also say with the right tires that bike would make a cracking hybrid too.

Good buy, good service. Done & Done


----------



## AyJay (1 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> Looks very nice apart from the bar ends, these make the bike look dated and no one really uses them now.


I use bar ends but I am dated as well. I find they help me when climbing the slopes here.


----------



## AyJay (1 Jan 2018)

I will see how tyres perform. Not used to riding on tractor rubber. Used to race on 1.75 or 1.95 way back when.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2018)

AyJay said:


> I will see how tyres perform. Not used to riding on tractor rubber. Used to race on 1.75 or 1.95 way back when.



A pair of conti Race Kings will be ideal then in 2.0.
Ultra fast tyre but it will get wild and wayward when in muddy stuff..great fun


----------

